# Visa-run problems Abu Dhabi-Oman border crossings?



## RobTob

Hi,

I need to take someone to do a visa run this weekend but have heard there have been problems at the AD-Omani border crossings. Does anyone know anything about this?

Thanks


----------



## kevinthegulf

Hope not as I am going for a few days short break on Sunday, I saw a blog this morning (I googled UAE/Oman border) and there was a note that I think one of the crossings near Hatta is GCC citizens only now.
I believe that one of the crossings in /near Al Ain is GCC only. I intend to use the
Khatam Al Shikla crossing, I understand the Oman border control is about 25km after the UAE, good info was here:
thedesertdiva.com/2015/02/02/uae-oman-border-crossings-the-lowdown/

good luck kev


----------



## cowelly77

My wife did a border run this week at Mazyad and had no problems at all. She's on a UK passport.


----------



## Pdavidson88

Is it true that you can now do it online instead of making the physical border run? Anyone have any experience with this yet?


----------

